# Hotel in Guadalajara



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

My husband and I are planning our first trip to Lake Chapala, flying from eastern Canada into Guadalajara, likely arriving in the evening. From what I read, it's advisable to travel during the day and it would be nice to see the countryside during the light hours anyway. We're looking at making the big move to the Chapala area during the spring of 2013 or earlier if we can. We have 2 properties to sell.

I was thinking of the Hampton Inn that is near the airport. Has anyone stayed there? or any other hotel in the proximity to the airport that is good and clean for an overnight stay?

Thanks,


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

eagles100 said:


> My husband and I are planning our first trip to Lake Chapala, flying from eastern Canada into Guadalajara, likely arriving in the evening. From what I read, it's advisable to travel during the day and it would be nice to see the countryside during the light hours anyway. We're looking at making the big move to the Chapala area during the spring of 2013 or earlier if we can. We have 2 properties to sell.
> 
> I was thinking of the Hampton Inn that is near the airport. Has anyone stayed there? or any other hotel in the proximity to the airport that is good and clean for an overnight stay?
> 
> Thanks,


The Hampton Inn GDL airport is a standard version of a Hampton Inn in the USA, only the beds are a little harder as is common in Mexico. There is a security gate and a Chili's restaraunt located at the property. The hotel is about 5 kilometers to the GDL side of the airport. The area to the north side of the airport is not the safest area in GDL. If you take a taxi from the airport to the Hampton Inn, you should not have any problems or issues. The airport taxis are registered, nicer than your narmal GDL taxi and 99.9% safe.
That being said, Chapala is a short drive from the airport. Many members of this forum live in the Chapala area and can probably recommend a place to stay at the lake. In the past two weeks, I have arrived at night to the airport on 3 occasions and have driven south from the airport towards Chapala (to catch the shortcut to Autlan) and did not see any indication of danger.
I hope this helps and enjoy your trip.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you don't mind paying $120us+/- ... the Hotel Casa Grande is on the Airport property just outside the main door. Not sure how they are for food


----------

